# Vortex energy: Nature's way for extracting precious metals



## manofmystery007 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just joined this site and I have scrapped gold off gold fingers manually and boy it was tiresome but cost productive one ounce from 15 gold fingers took about a month.

Has anyone determined how to harness the gravitational and centripetal forces of nature since a "vortex is energy that originates as a spiral" (children create "tornadoes in coke bottles" for science projects) to which heavy metals would fall out because of the cavitation or implosion technology? This would be natural and a non-toxic solvent could be used on eWaste: computers and cell phones. 

I thought about this for a long time (while manually scraping :lol: ) and using an "aluminum" pyramid-shaped container that is inverted like a funnel with the apex functioning as a "suction" cup made of an Earth magnet. Or is this just a (copper) pipe dream?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 24, 2012)

manofmystery007 said:


> Just joined this site and I have scrapped gold off gold fingers manually and boy it was tiresome but cost productive one ounce from 15 gold fingers took about a month.




Did you take pictures of this adventure?

Jim


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok, I've got my popcorn and adjusted my seat...... :wink:


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 24, 2012)

I use a "vortex" type method to collect Au foils or sand in large volumes of solution/water

In a 5 gallon plastic bucket I place a Petri dish, in the center. Then I pour in enough of the solution with the foils/sand so that is about half full. This allows me to retrieve the Petri dish without getting solution on my hands, it's not too deep for my gloves.

I then take a large plastic spoon and stir the solution in a counter clockwise direction until I create a vortex in the center of the bucket.

Wait a few minutes, all the heavy material will swirl in the middle, and end up in the Petri dish.

Don't worry if the Petri Dish spins in the center, it doesn't matter, because of the vortex, it will stay centered regardless of it's movement.

I have used this method, and then filtered after to make sure I retrieve all of the material, but almost always, with the exception of on one time, I am able to collect all the heavy material by doing this one time, then carefully retrieving the Petri dish.

Scott


----------



## Smack (Aug 24, 2012)

I've used this technique a little myself as a wow that was cool and has a use in some areas of certain processes type of thing.


----------



## glondor (Aug 24, 2012)

I use a 4 inch rubber coupling ( in the bottom of the bucket) and a plastic paint stirrer in a drill, same effect, all the foils end up in the rubber coupling.


----------



## manofmystery007 (Aug 24, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> manofmystery007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just joined this site and I have scrapped gold off gold fingers manually and boy it was tiresome but cost productive one ounce from 15 gold fingers took about a month.
> ...



Thank you Jim for your response...did not know if this would even be a considered a topic for discussion. I can see a lot of innovation happening in this forum.

As for the goldfingers; unfortunately I have not made pictures or videos; that is the next objective. I hope to duplicate this again and in a shorter time frame but this time around using a non-toxic chemical. 

I used to scrape copper from insulated wire using a pocket knife -- imagine the small amount found in the electric motors of old vacuum cleaners that I found discarded on the road (10) and still had little copper. So gold is indeed in demand; this forum is cool because it also discusses on different methods, and equipment, as such...

So from this forum I just learned about sodium thiosulfate and want to try this instead and record it on youtube. The Vortex device is just a concept that still requires a burden of proof since there appears to be no commercial product but I downloaded the eBook from scribd web site where there is a "device" that one can construct that looked cool. Need to look at that. Thanks for letting me know that you can use a drill and a stir which is a retrofitted "contraption" with the 4-inch hose to where an implosion process is taking effect and the residual is gold-- I want to use a submersible electric propeller or impeller to create the vortex in a solution. Is this doable?


----------



## Palladium (Aug 24, 2012)

You have a link for the book?


----------



## manofmystery007 (Aug 24, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> Ok, I've got my popcorn and adjusted my seat...... :wink:



Let me reframe my question and determine if this doable. Accordingly there is research with gold using sodium thiosulfate; 
I want to start using non-toxic methods and found a pdf by Yen who substituted sodium thiosulfate for cyanide as a leaching solution. The link to the pdf file for the research on sodium thiosulfate is for education purposes. On youtube I was unable to find non-toxic methods. I believe I am not reinventing the wheel since I found some discussions regarding this chemical.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 24, 2012)

I was starting to really get into some of it, maybe even with an open mind, until i clicked that link and it had Shor tattooed all over it. And here i was defending peoples rights just the other day to compile information that is free for the purpose of profiting from it. Anything with Shor on it will get me up on a table talking real fast. That company has no place in the refining world as far as i'm concerned. To even suggest it is an insult to the very existence of the refining trade. :evil:


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 24, 2012)

manofmystery007 said:


> So from this forum I just learned about sodium thiosulfate and want to try this instead and record it on youtube. The Vortex device is just a concept that still requires a burden of proof since there appears to be no commercial product but I downloaded the eBook from scribd web site where there is a "device" that one can construct that looked cool. Need to look at that. Thanks for letting me know that you can use a drill and a stir which is a retrofitted "contraption" with the 4-inch hose to where an implosion process is taking effect and the residual is gold-- I want to use a submersible electric propeller or impeller to create the vortex in a solution. Is this doable?



Do you have a link to the eBook you found on scribd?

You can also use an electric puree mixer, hand held, it has a plastic stirrer, and works awesome for agitating solution, it spins at a high rate of speed.

If you don't mind moving a bit slower, you can also use the top of an electric ice cream maker, I have found several at good will stores. Just find one that will fit on a 5 gallon bucket, and that also has plastic paddles. Works great for agitating also.

Some people use rotisseries to good effect, I believe there are a few on the board who have posted their equipment or pictures, that they have made with those motors.

Or if all you are trying to do is to stir the solution in a circular direction, you can always try a magnetic stirrer. The problem with submersible pumps is that they operate with an impeller that uses a stainless steel shaft with a magnet attached that is right below the impeller, and would corrode if introduced into acid. If your play is to use the impeller in fresh or salt water it would work great, so long as you didn't have any abrasive material or soft gold in your water. Gold would get mashed in the impeller somewhere because it's so soft, and other metals might be a problem in other ways.

I did see an interesting contraption that used a magnetic stirrer for a 5 gallon plastic bucket, but it's just based on a smaller lab stirrer.

It might be more helpful to those that come after you, and attempt to help if you provided a link to the scribd document. Seems like this thread somehow got off track and ended up on two totally different subjects. I am curious about your vortex idea and exactly how you are thinking about applying it.

Scott


----------



## Geo (Aug 25, 2012)

manofmystery007, you'll not find any sympathy for ishor or Shor International here on the forum. we have many members thanks to them. they see the ads and get pie in the sky dreams, the next thing you know, we have a new member describing what they did and "why isnt it working like they said?". also we get "i tried to contact them, but they were less than helpful" from many people.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 25, 2012)

By the way 007 that wasn't directed at you. It's just how i feel about that company.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 25, 2012)

Geo said:


> manofmystery007, you'll not find any sympathy for ishor or Shor International here on the forum. we have many members thanks to them. they see the ads and get pie in the sky dreams, the next thing you know, we have a new member describing what they did and "why isnt it working like they said?". also we get "i tried to contact them, but they were less than helpful" from many people.



Geo,

I saw the iShor add as well but I don't want to seem like I am complaining about advertising. There seems to be a trend of inserting ads cleverly into a thread by links or pictures with websites watermarked on them.

I think the only way to deal with these types of ads is to simply ignore them. I just hope nobody follows the link to his iShor add and think that it's somehow endorsed by this site.

Scott


----------



## manofmystery007 (Aug 25, 2012)

Everyone I just put my foot in my mouth or shot my foot or I have an open mind like a hole in my head :shock: ; obviously I have opened a can of worms...I was not aware that Shore had a negative persona; so with that in mind to avoid being a persona non-grata, I will kick myself in the oblongata, :lol: and stand corrected...

I will as they say let sleeping dogs lie not them and remove the defilement from this pure web site...and should I ever do something to bring down a true refiner of which this site's mission and vision embodies with good and honest folk...please do NOT hesitate to kick me where the sun don't shine... what was I thinking. I apologize to those who I have offended...I did not know their negative reputation would preceed them...and may I just add... you have saved my soul and me from my own folly, I had plans to purchase that so-called "simplicity refining system." It is you reaction that find as TRUTH...Now I know better and I should have realized that when I did NOT see their system on youtube videos that true refiners have made for others.

Thank you

humbly

manofmystery007


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 25, 2012)

Best thing you can do is read Hoke

"Refining Precious Metal Waste" C. M. Hoke.

Read her book and you will at least educated yourself enough to use the same terminology that we do here on the forum. This will allow you to communicate more readily.

Also, if you have a link to the scribd document you referred to in your original post, I would like to read it. It seems you are talking about some novel process that uses a solution vortex at some point in the process.

Scott


----------



## manofmystery007 (Aug 25, 2012)

Palladium said:


> I was starting to really get into some of it, maybe even with an open mind, until i clicked that link and it had Shor tattooed all over it. And here i was defending peoples rights just the other day to compile information that is free for the purpose of profiting from it. Anything with Shor on it will get me up on a table talking real fast. That company has no place in the refining world as far as i'm concerned. To even suggest it is an insult to the very existence of the refining trade. :evil:



Thank you Palladium, I have downloaded all the pdf files and then some that you wisely have provided...to learn the true way to refine. The very last thing I want to do is insult a true refiner. So I will be eating crow for dinner but served with a fine wine :lol: I do get at least one "mistake" in my contract as a refiner?


----------



## manofmystery007 (Aug 25, 2012)

SBrown said:


> Best thing you can do is read Hoke
> 
> "Refining Precious Metal Waste" C. M. Hoke.
> 
> ...



Thank you Scott I just downloaded her book from the Scribd site and I informed Palladium who provided me the free downloads that I will be having crow for dinner :lol: Bon apetit

As far as the vortex; I merely made a reference to this as an energy that of course has potential for refining precious metals. 

I do not have access to a pdf on Scribd that discusses the vortex. However, I found different patent that may contribute to "new and suitable form for energy storage and distribution." Accordingly, the header unit and inlet can be configured to produce a "vortex flow." Here are is the link on different methods to where "vortex and refining precious metals" is the keyword phrase.

http://osdir.com/ml/search.html?cx=partner-pub-2048202115983124%3Aopmgflpkuzq&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=vortex+and+precious+metals&sa=Search&siteurl=osdir.com%2Fpatents%2F&ref=osdir.com%2Fpatents%2F...%2FCyclone-reactor-methods-07429621.html&ss=10161j6684181j28 

I do not know if this could have application for precious metal refining. The problem would seem to be in "containing the effect" if anyone has input on how this could be done...I am open to any suggestions. I am also an inventor and wanted to investigate an "inverted pyramid" to serve as a funnel necessary for the separation of precious metals and that the spiraling occurs as the vortex which is a natural process -- similar to an impeller in a centrifugal pump. I wonder... could this really have any practical use?


----------



## butcher (Aug 25, 2012)

manofmystery007, 

I do not think crow tastes that bad with a little salt, it is good for us to have some every now and then.
How do we know what we may think is correct, or not unless we learn better.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 25, 2012)

Yep! nothing wrong with crow. I eat it quiet frequently. Welcome to the forum 007.


----------



## manofmystery007 (Aug 25, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Yep! nothing wrong with crow. I eat it quiet frequently. Welcome to the forum 007.



Well taken, I will be also digesting Hoke and the pdf files I downloaded from your thread. Great site, thank you


----------



## Palladium (Aug 26, 2012)

You mighty welcome! Just treat it with respect.


----------

